# Boot matching board and binding



## SGoldwin (Oct 10, 2011)

Building my way to an All-mountain setup. This setup is mainly for groomers with occasionally powder and jumps in the park. I am an experienced rider with a semi-aggressive style working on getting better and more aggressive.

The setup starts with with Lib Tech TRS HP 154. I am 5'6" and 150lbs. 

On the bindings side I really like Burton Cartel from previous board setup. But based on budget and to try a little bit different I went for Burton Malavita (found them on sale). Read somewhere that this years Malavita is stiffer (6 on Burtons scale to 10) than previous models. 

Next step is matching boots. Currently I have ThirtyTwo Lashed (size US 8) and they are too soft. I have to tie them really tight on order to get the response I want. 

Since 32 matches my feet well am I looking for TM-Two or Focus BOA. I've never had BOA before so I am a bit skeptical, but since I have heard so much good about them I figured I could at least try them.

Does this sound like a balanced setup?
Comments on Tm-two vs Focus boa?


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

SGoldwin said:


> Building my way to an All-mountain setup. This setup is mainly for groomers with occasionally powder and jumps in the park. I am an experienced rider with a semi-aggressive style working on getting better and more aggressive.
> 
> The setup starts with with Lib Tech TRS HP 154. I am 5'6" and 150lbs.
> 
> ...


I can't comment on your specific gear, but i can tell you every person on here will tell you to _start_ with your boot. It's absolutely more important that your boot fit well, then worry about riding characteristics.


----------



## SGoldwin (Oct 10, 2011)

Deacon said:


> I can't comment on your specific gear, but i can tell you every person on here will tell you to _start_ with your boot. It's absolutely more important that your boot fit well, then worry about riding characteristics.


Hmm. Could you elaborate that a bit more.

The boots I have (32 lashed) fits really well and works great for jibbing with my park board. But I find them too soft for aggressive carving. I want more response, which I hopefully get from a stiffer boot.

Should I restart the process and first find a new boot that fits as well as my current boot but are stiffer? And then choose matching board and binding?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

SGoldwin said:


> ...Should I restart the process and first find a new boot that fits as well as my current boot but are stiffer? And then choose matching board and binding?


Exactly that!! :hairy:


----------



## SGoldwin (Oct 10, 2011)

So restarting the process. Perhaps I stop early in this process

I am searching for boots made for All Mountain riding. Borderline to aggressive carving. Since 32 fits my feet well I have two options:
- TM-two
- Focus boa

Are they well suited for All mountain riding?
Any comments on Boa vs laces? better heel support with boa? Durability?


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

SGoldwin said:


> So restarting the process. Perhaps I stop early in this process
> 
> I am searching for boots made for All Mountain riding. Borderline to aggressive carving. Since 32 fits my feet well I have two options:
> - TM-two
> ...


can't comment on the laces, hate tying things.
but the focus boa is a love hate relationship.

The love is that it really lets me dial in the boot for a great fit.

the hate, is that the focus boa specifically has a poor cable retention system.
the cable is held in by a couple of loops. I have found this to unspool on me a few times during the season. It always seems to happen on the bottom lace spoo (side boa dial)l, never on the top. It is an easy fix, and parts are free, but takes needle nose pliers, and good eyesight to do. however I would rather them have a more mechanical fastening system.


----------

